# Car leasing



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

Do they have car leasing in the UAE? Looking to buy a used or lease an Audi Q7. Any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## Tercia (Feb 28, 2011)

Sure they do. Lots of options.. Fast-rent-a-car is one, there are lots more.. Try the UAE yellow pages (online). They'll ask for a passport copy, a licence copy. But you gotta have the licence for more than a year. Don't know if that applies if you have an international licence.


----------

